
MacOS may lose data on APFS-formatted disk images - okket
http://www.loopinsight.com/2018/02/16/macos-may-lose-data-on-apfs-formatted-disk-images/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16402754](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16402754)

